# How I used to give my Mantis some water... :)



## FieroRumor (Nov 19, 2005)

She used to like to drink from a straw.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 19, 2005)

good idea


----------



## Joe (Nov 19, 2005)

thats what i do too!  it works really well.

Joe


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 19, 2005)

thats great i would NEVER have thought of that


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2005)

That looks like a very old mantis.


----------



## Some idiot1 (Nov 19, 2005)

:shock: wow thats an awesome idea i wanta do it! how do u feed her threw it though do u just wet it or do make water poor through?


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 19, 2005)

i'd say keep ya finger at the end to keep water in and just her touching it would take it into her


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2005)

I really wouldn't use that techinique unless it's a vey old mantis that cannot get it's own water the normal way.


----------



## FieroRumor (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, she was very old. I found her outside, laying in a flowerpot, on her side, barely moving. I figured she was on the way out, but figured I'd see if I could coax some life back in her. I fed her a piece of chicken and some water. She perked up soon after that, and lived another two months, and laid a few Ooths.

She would drink the normal way - "windshield wiping" the side of the tank if I misted, from a soda cap if I filled it up, but the straw was fun, she knew what do do whenever she saw it.  

She ate just about anything I fed her, but she actually preferred chicken over crickets or other insects.

Not that I would recommend that diet, but heck, it worked for her.


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't believe no one's said this yet....that's kinda cute


----------

